# UK CB Slow Loris



## glidergirl

Ok ... first the confession! It's me (us) that are lucky enough to have Slow Loris. I apologise to all those that I've said 'a friend has them', but I just didn't want people to know! Until now that is!

On April 29th I went in to feed them and heard a sound that is unusual to the Loris, Loris make really weird sounds anyway, but this one was different! I looked and there was a baby! :gasp:. I couldn't believe it! 

Anyway long story short, mum rejected the next day so we are now hand rearing the most gorgeous animal I've ever been fortunate enough to come in to contact with! 

We found out later the same day that there was actually TWO!!! But, unfortunately because we weren't expecting one let alone two we didn't check further! It was still alive when we found it but it had blood in it's mouth and it sadly died an hour later.

This is the first UK Slow Loris birth in 15 years! The only other birth in the last 12 months is Moscow Zoo! 

Not only is it the first in 15 years, but twin births are hardly ever heard of either ... 91% of births are single! 

*Before I go on, neither the adults OR the baby (which I've named Conker) are for sale!* 

So anyway, here's the proof.

The lil guy on the left of the picture is the one that passed away.


----------



## Amalthea

And he's so gorgeous, too!!


----------



## farmercoope

WOW! well done to you! they are absolutely gourjous congratulations, please keep us updated with pics you are sooo lucky!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

wow i never axpected that one i was waiting for the my freinds has had a baba but no :| cool xxx best of luck x


----------



## Zoekins

absolutely beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## angela__k__84

Oh well done!
What sweet wee animals.
All the best wishes for the remaining baby


----------



## Matt Lusty

Congrats Marie. Well done to you both. You should feel very proud.

Great animals and a fantastic acheivement. Please keep us updated on his progress:2thumb:


----------



## Robbie

Really could be massive massive development in modern research! Are you keeping weights or any record of growth?

You've no idea how envious I am!


----------



## glidergirl

Yeah - we have a Conker diary going


----------



## farmercoope

Im glad you decided to post on here!


----------



## snakecharmer

That's awesome, we have a pair of pygmy slow lorises at my work that are on an EEP but we've had no luck yet  any tips!?


----------



## Owzy

Good for you, awsome creature

I know little.. what does mother rejected mean?

Also if you don't mind me asking, what do you think happened to the baby's bother/sister?


----------



## glidergirl

Mother decided not to carry the little ones. Slow Loris tend to 'park' their young on a branch while they go off and feed or whatever, but we found Conker on the floor of the enclosure during the daytime when he should have been snuggled up on mum for warmth and milk as they cannot thermoregulate (control their body temperature) at such a young age. 

The other one ... we're not sure whether one of them bit him or whether he fell.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

Gratz to the success guys
R


----------



## crazysnakedude

gorge!!!! they are so sweet. we bred the pygmies. they were so dinky


----------



## reptismail

aww they are soo cute, i bet they cost £k's lol


----------



## Zak

Congratulations, you dont know how jealous i am! 

Be looking forward to hearing/seeing updates.

In regards to other one are you considering a PM or do you think the fact multiple births are so rare that the other sibling was just not as fit as Conker?


----------



## Esarosa

Congratulations and best of luck with the remaining baby.


----------



## Dizz

OMG!! How cute 

Good luck with the little dude!


----------



## Stuart b

*Slow loris*

Congrats Marie. :2thumb:


----------



## africa

How fantastic,must have been a wonderful surprise,hope the remaining baby flourishes.:2thumb:


----------



## stubeanz

wow congrats thats a great news, great to hear of some of the unusual or rare animals being bred in this country.
good luck with the little one hope he pulls through and your pair produce again in the future :2thumb:
stu


----------



## stoaty

Had the privledge of seeing little Conker the other day. What a star. I am used to meeting unusual animals when I go up there but at least Marie isn't the wierdest thing there now, :2thumb:.

On a more flattering note this is a stunning arrival and shows the amount of care and attention that Marie and Rich give their animals.


----------



## Amalthea

Me too!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

omg im in love! any pics of mum and dad?
congratulations!
keep us updated.
rare you find an opportunity to obtain these beautiful animals, even rarer to breed them bet youre amazed!
how much are they goin for now?
rip other little loris xxx


----------



## trigger

Marie... your a mummy, again!!! Well done pair of you. How jealous am I?!!


----------



## Nerys

Nice going marie 

N


----------



## reptismail

no harm in asking , Can i haveit ? lol :flrt: are they really ahrd to carefor ? do you have big big eclosures ?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

reptismail said:


> no harm in asking , Can i haveit ? lol :flrt: are they really ahrd to carefor ? do you have big big eclosures ?


i would amaguine so also...

there expensive...

also... noo....  x


----------



## colinbradbury

well done marie , great acheivment , extreamly pleased you have managed this , is this the first one born in private hands ? 

cheers col


----------



## glidergirl

stoaty said:


> Had the privledge of seeing little Conker the other day. What a star. I am used to meeting unusual animals when I go up there but at least Marie isn't the wierdest thing there now, :2thumb:.
> 
> On a more flattering note this is a stunning arrival and shows the amount of care and attention that Marie and Rich give their animals.


Thanks Ian - I'm sure there's a compliment in there somewhere! :lol2:



reptismail said:


> no harm in asking , Can i haveit ? lol :flrt: are they really ahrd to carefor ? do you have big big eclosures ?


No you can't have it - he's mine all mine!!!! :flrt: 



colinbradbury said:


> well done marie , great acheivment , extreamly pleased you have managed this , is this the first one born in private hands ?
> 
> cheers col


I believe a private keeper bred a pair 20 years ago, but I have no idea what happened to either the baby or the adults.


----------



## Matt Lusty

I'd really like to see these in the flesh (nudge nudge wink wink):whistling2::flrt:


----------



## dinan

what cute little guys they are


----------



## penfold

look them up on you tube slo loris being tickled is the funniest thing i want one


----------



## brittone05

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!!

Many huge congratulations - what a massive achievement for you  Can't beleive how bloomin gorgeous the little ones are!!!

I agree - pics of mum and dad pleaseeeeeeeeee

( is it the slow loris that spit nasty stuff at you or is that something else??)


----------



## glidergirl

Mum










Dad










They don't spit nasty stuff at you but they do have a venomous bite.


----------



## brittone05

Ahhhh that was the one lol The parents are gorgeous too Marie - must be amazing to work alongside them 

Are they on DWA due to thier venomous bite? I know you have all the snakies so would I be right to assume that they are on there too? :no1:


----------



## animalsrmagic

They are soooo cute! It must be great having such a beutiful baby!
I was thinking about getting a baby sugar glider. I asked my vet what to feed them and she said they need a special diet. Could you recommend a sugar glider breeder? I told my vet about the baby slo lorus and she said that you should feed her yoghurt if you are hand rearing them. I havent made my mind up about getting a glider yet, after seeing those little ones i was thinking about getting a baby slo loris, do you know where i could get one?

thanks

Gemma


----------



## Amalthea

Gemma, if you are interested in sugar gliders, please join www.sugar-glider.co.uk/forum for all the info you'll need (starting with you must have more than one. They are very social and need company of their own kind). And Marie (glidergirl) is probably your closest breeder


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

animalsrmagic said:


> They are soooo cute! It must be great having such a beutiful baby!
> I was thinking about getting a baby sugar glider. I asked my vet what to feed them and she said they need a special diet. Could you recommend a sugar glider breeder? I told my vet about the baby slo lorus and she said that you should feed her yoghurt if you are hand rearing them. I havent made my mind up about getting a glider yet, after seeing those little ones i was thinking about getting a baby slo loris, do you know where i could get one?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Gemma


i would not like to hunt for these little guys they are so rare marie is luky to have them and she is sooo glad so i beilive there venomus biters? have you ever been bitteb marie? and as jen has said they need to live in pairs... xx


----------



## glidergirl

animalsrmagic said:


> They are soooo cute! It must be great having such a beutiful baby!
> I was thinking about getting a baby sugar glider. I asked my vet what to feed them and she said they need a special diet. Could you recommend a sugar glider breeder? I told my vet about the baby slo lorus and she said that you should feed her yoghurt if you are hand rearing them. I havent made my mind up about getting a glider yet, after seeing those little ones i was thinking about getting a baby slo loris, do you know where i could get one?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Gemma


Hmmmm - I think I'll stick with the advice from someone that has previously hand reared thanks! Lol! And as Amalthea has said, join Sugar Glider Forums for all the info you'll need. Don't trust vets advice when it comes to suggie diets they usually say Leadbeaters, but that is stacked full of sugar and the US suggies are now suffering the effects of long term usage!

No Brittone, you don't need a license for these guys!


----------



## stubeanz

animalsrmagic said:


> They are soooo cute! It must be great having such a beutiful baby!
> I was thinking about getting a baby sugar glider. I asked my vet what to feed them and she said they need a special diet. Could you recommend a sugar glider breeder? I told my vet about the baby slo lorus and she said that you should feed her yoghurt if you are hand rearing them. I havent made my mind up about getting a glider yet, after seeing those little ones i was thinking about getting a baby slo loris, do you know where i could get one?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Gemma


lol gota love vets advice lol if you hand reared any animal on just yoghurt it would die pretty swiftly lol sometimes i do wonder where vets come to these conclusions lol
also loris are very very hard to come by privately, i only know of 2 other keepers that have these apart from glidergirl (im sure there are more keepers out there though) so chances are you would be looking for a very long time 
stu


----------



## blazingtortoise

Very very cute. Congratualtions


----------



## animalsrmagic

Hi folks

thanks for all the advice, i reckon i need to do a bit more research on gliders before getting one. x


----------



## Amalthea

*clears throat* Getting TWO (or three, or four, or five, etc). That forum is a great place to start for info, though... There are in depth diet threads on there


----------



## brittone05

Agreed that you will need to keep more than 1 glider - keeping a lone glider is very cruel 

Marie - I am surprised that they don't require a license due ot the venom BUT that being said, they are damn gorgeous so the bite can be overlooked hehehe


----------



## glidergirl

stubeanz said:


> lol gota love vets advice lol if you hand reared any animal on just yoghurt it would die pretty swiftly lol sometimes i do wonder where vets come to these conclusions lol
> also loris are very very hard to come by privately, i only know of 2 other keepers that have these apart from glidergirl (im sure there are more keepers out there though) so chances are you would be looking for a very long time
> stu


You know of other keepers? That's interesting! I honestly didn't think anyone else kept them, I know of one other that bred his 20 years ago but he no longer has them and I don't know what happened to them.


----------



## stubeanz

il send you a pm : victory: dont wnat to put their name on a public forum
stu


----------



## Shell195

Congratulations:no1: What a cute baby I hope he thrives for you. Please keep us updated on his progress. He really is adorable, Mum and Dad arent to bad either:flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Congratulations:no1: What a cute baby I hope he thrives for you. Please keep us updated on his progress. He really is adorable, Mum and Dad *arent to bad* either:flrt:


:gasp:

arent bad?!?!?!?! arent bad?!?!?! your joking me!? there gawjussssssss x


----------



## farmercoope

glidergirl said:


> Hmmmm - I think I'll stick with the advice from someone that has previously hand reared thanks! Lol!!


Haha! I sooo laughed!


----------



## animalsrmagic

Husbandry manual for Asian Lorisines - infant care, handrearing

Hand rearing infant slo loris on yogurt did sound a bit odd, so i had a look on the internet and found the above site. It looks like they know what they are talking about! 

Gemma x


----------



## glidergirl

Where does it say about yogurt, the table says:

2
Liquid esbilac and distilled water 1:1*
3
Liquid esbilac and distilled water 1:5
5
Straight liquid esbilac
26
Begin offering finely diced banana pieces
27
Add soaked primate biscuit
28
Add powdered psittacine biscuit and grape
29
Add cooked (steamed) yam and carrot
30
Add orange
33
Add mealworms (4 per day)
34
Add crickets (1 per day)


Esbilac is a powdered milk.

Ahhhhh - I see what you're saying now! Lol! Yes that's the one we're following anyway, no yogurt in sight


----------



## Nerys

i know people who add yoghurt and egg yolk to goats milk as a hand rear formula for various things.. i've not tried it myself it has to be said..

(not that i am suggesting you try it btw, just adding it as a point of interest..)


N


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

I've also been told to add natural yogurt to handrearing formula for various orphaned creatures (kickstarting beneficial bacteria cultures in the gut etc., etc.) but must say I haven't tried it myself as no-one could ever give me exact quantities. I much prefer to stick to tried and tested techniques...

Congratulations on kepping and breeding such gorgeous animals, what an achievement!


----------



## ~Ayde~

Woah... They are beautiful, especially the parents, and the babies are cute. Is it true they have poison glands on their elbows that they lick to make their teeth poisonous? :gasp:


----------



## glidergirl

jerboa said:


> I've also been told to add natural yogurt to handrearing formula for various orphaned creatures (kickstarting beneficial bacteria cultures in the gut etc., etc.) but must say I haven't tried it myself as no-one could ever give me exact quantities. I much prefer to stick to tried and tested techniques...
> 
> Congratulations on kepping and breeding such gorgeous animals, what an achievement!


I'm not a fan of dairy products for animals anyway, so I personally wouldn't add any more than I have to especially for hand rearing. Although, goats milk isn't as bad as cows milk.



~Ayde~ said:


> Woah... They are beautiful, especially the parents, and the babies are cute. Is it true they have poison glands on their elbows that they lick to make their teeth poisonous? :gasp:


Yep, that's true.


----------



## farmercoope

glidergirl said:


> I'm not a fan of dairy products for animals anyway, so I personally wouldn't add any more than I have to especially for hand rearing. Although, goats milk isn't as bad as cows milk.


Can i ask why?


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

glidergirl said:


> I'm not a fan of dairy products for animals anyway, so I personally wouldn't add any more than I have to especially for hand rearing. Although, goats milk isn't as bad as cows milk.


I've used goats milk successfully in the past but I've also always been advised to avoid cows milk. Apparently it causes extreme and potentially fatal diahorrea in some animals?


----------



## owlbassboy

hows the little guy doin now???


----------



## Lizard Boy S

awwwwwww hes so cute :flrt: congratulations!! 
sorry to hear about the other one though


----------



## glidergirl

We have just had a visit from the police because some vindictive person ON HERE has reported us for having 'illegal animals'. *To whoever you are, they are perfectly legitimate and the police and licensing went away happy!! * 

So sorry folks, you will not get any further info or pictures on Conker thanks to some :censor:! I have my suspicions but I'll leave it at that!

Thanks to everyone else for their kind words though.


----------



## KateTracz

glidergirl said:


> We have just had a visit from the police because some vindictive person ON HERE has reported us for having 'illegal animals'. *To whoever you are, they are perfectly legitimate and the police and licensing went away happy!! *
> 
> So sorry folks, you will not get any further info or pictures on Conker thanks to some :censor:! I have my suspicions but I'll leave it at that!
> 
> Thanks to everyone else for their kind words though.



What a b:censor: !!


----------



## glidergirl

Like I'd be posting pictures if they were illegal FFS!!!! What is wrong with some people? Jealousy I'm guessing! Someone has always got to spoil it you! And what would have happened if poor Conker HAD been seized? He'd have been taken away from everything HE knows and destroyed? Well what a fantastic f:censor: result that would have been for him!! :censor:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

why cant you post pics of him again? you have nothin to hide and it will show whoever reported you that he is still there, fine and well looked after, and that their attempts to cause you trouble have failed. 
dont let the [email protected] grind you down!!

hope he's doin well anyway whatever you decide


----------



## glidergirl

Thanks ditta - he is doing great, just started eating solids bless him.

We've decided not to continue with progress here because there are evil nasty bast:censor:s on here that for whatever reason would do this!!! But his progress will be documented elsewhere .


----------



## Amalthea

It seems like some people on this forum enjoy reporting people to the authorities over their animals... Seems to happen on a regular basis.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

glidergirl said:


> Thanks ditta - he is doing great, just started eating solids bless him.
> 
> We've decided not to continue with progress here because there are evil nasty bast:censor:s on here that for whatever reason would do this!!! But his progress will be documented elsewhere .


its Cat, but your welcome :lol2:wonderful news, pm comin your way


----------



## glidergirl

Lol! I originally put Cat - then I saw your sig and changed it to Ditta! Sorry!


----------



## freekygeeky

oh ffs thats bloody rediculus (sp) ffs thats so annoying..
im sorry you had to go through that, thanky for posting pics etc, they are stunnig annimals  stunning.


----------



## Amalthea

And anybody who saw the care that Conker and his furry parents get, would know better than to report Marie and Rich. Bloody ridiculous!!


----------



## taraliz

What the :censor: 
Which wan:censor:ker would be so pathetic !

Yeah im sure alot of us are jealous for good reason that you are so lucky to have such amazing and happy animals .. so much so they decided to breed with you which is what, the first time in captivity in 20 years and some fu:censor:cker wanted to ruin all that for no good reason.

If you do find out for sure who it is slap their name all over here !

Maybe those of us who are interested can PM you from time to time to see how Conker is

So so sorry this has happened to you - but there are more if us who do care
xxxxxxx


----------



## Esarosa

That's bloody ridiculous so sorry you had to go through this.  Vindictive, jealous :censor: :censor:


----------



## midori

I really wonder what is wrong with people sometimes. I am pretty sure the person is too gutless to own up to doing it. How do people get the addresses of forum members anyway?! 

They are all gorgeous. Sorry about the lost baby, but what an achievement to have a CB baby! How on earth can anyone be anything but pleased about that? 

Best of luck rearing him.


----------



## owlbassboy

that is absolutely disgusting i would forget slaping their name over here id want to slap them over the head. stupid petty childish action


i managed to get that all out without having to use the censored smiley yay


----------



## glidergirl

Midori - people know me because of my (our) shop, it was the shop the cop and other official turned up at.


----------



## Lizard Boy S

some people are just pathetic and im disgusted at the level some people can sink to!
please pm me keeping me informed on how the little guy is doing :2thumb: sooo cute


----------



## purpleskyes

I cant believe someone would do that, they clearly all look happy and healthy animals. Some people just have nothing better to do in their lifes than report people for no reason at all. You are so lucky to have them and congrats hopes he continues to do really well: victory:


----------



## farmercoope

Marie,

I'm really shocked to hear that! Its soo obvious you care for them and will do everything you could possibly do to help him and try and give him the best life he can have, even if it is without his parents! I don't know who reported you obviously but I really hope that they feel very guilty and upset with themselves! Ill pop by on your forum to check on his progress if he will be there, or his social network site! : victory:


----------



## glidergirl

Conker Smith does have an account on a very active social networking site, so feel free to add him. He assures me he'll keep updating photos etc ... :lol2:

It's great that people are interested in him and his progress


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

eughhhh

hun im having a bad week your having a worse one i hope the bleeding idiotic yet realy annoying irrisposable person feals bad i mean...

how can you get a kick outta that its like saying your mother is dead for a joke...

or that cancer is funny

i hope the person who has said that reads my post because if i could tell them what i think of them there would be no cencer button left it would have warn out because if i found out who it was they would NOT be fealing smug because i would be round there having a seriose chat with them and wiping there smug faces away i mean you didnt NEED to tell the forum did you? you did it out of the goodness of there heart people realy dont understand how they are hurting a person or persons do they 

all i can say is reporter person...

what the foosh are you on?!?!!?!?

:bash::bash::bash:marrie i hope you dont mind me bringing the subject back up as i knoe you must be hurting inside :flrt: xxx


----------



## farmercoope

glidergirl said:


> Conker Smith does have an account on a very active social networking site, so feel free to add him. He assures me he'll keep updating photos etc ... :lol2:
> 
> It's great that people are interested in him and his progress


I love the status! hehe


----------



## Vase

Glad the little fella is doing well. How awesome are Slow Loris :no1:


Shame about one idiot trying to spoil it. Still, I suppose thats the only kind of fun you can get when you have deformed genitals!


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

Sorry to hear we won't be able to follow his progress here although of course I understand why you wouldn't want to continue. Hope the little fella continues to do well.


----------



## Paradoxurus

A pair of these was advertised for sale in the private sector yesterday in Germany for 2800 Euros. Didn't say whether they were pygmaeus or coucang though. Could be a hoax but the price would suggest it was genuine.


----------



## trigger

Marie what a pain for you, hoenstly some :censor:. I am jealous, but twasn't me!! I will just ell you that I'm jealous, who wouldn't be, you've done so well. I not very good with this computer buisness, has the networing site got anything to do with faces of spaces?!! Luv xx


----------



## glidergirl

I didn't think it would be you Jen . Networking site has lots to do with faces :2thumb:

2800 Euros sounds like a bargain to me! Although you do need A10s in order to sell them now.


----------



## pwoods76

I am sooo sorry that nasty people have stopped you posting on here, just added conker as a friend so i can see how wonderful he looks growing up. Well done with him, you are so lucky:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Just thought I would stop by and see how little Conker was getting on and cant believe whats happened. To many people on here get a kick out of reporting others it sooooooooooooooo p:censor:s me off
I hope your miracle baby continues to thrive, well done and dont let these morons grind you down. Its sheer jealousy Im sure


----------



## glidergirl

Thank you Shell . Reporting people seems to happen quite a lot on here I've noticed! As I've said, if you want to befriend him and keep up to date on his progress he has a social networking account . :2thumb:


----------



## jaji

*slow loris = cuter than a button factory*

congrats!!
ive only found out about the slow loris via rfuk exotic mammals, and are totally fascinated by them!
so far ive only discovered they are from the vietnam area (?) and as a result there arent much left, mostly are captive bred etc.
what fascinates me most, is this talk of their poisonous bite.
is this true? do you know of the effects?
unbelievable that she had twins and kudos to you for rearing the both, i cant wait to see any updates! :2thumb:

also, this link was posted afew days ago - i thought anyone looking at this thread will melt just like I did. And I dont beleive im a usual "cutesy" kind of person!
YouTube - Slow loris loves getting tickled


----------



## pookey

*precious*

ooooh! heartmelting, wish you luck with the little one, keep us posted:2thumb:


----------



## sophs87

I thought what on earth is a slow lorris??
Googled it and saw the cutest thing ever
Thought id share
YouTube - Tickling Slow Loris 

Congratulations, Absaloutly Adoreable, toure very lucky :mf_dribble:


----------



## nikki_alaska

OMG!!!! I want one!!!!!! gorgeous little babies, keep us updated on your one  xxxx


----------



## glidergirl

I made the decision not to update on here anymore because some idiot thought they'd report us for having an illegal animal and we had the police and licensing officer round. Conker is 100% legal which we proved back then and still can prove and I wouldn't have posted about her on here otherwise! She is thriving and absolutely wonderful. If you want to keep up with her progress and see recent photos then she is on Facebook as Conker Smith, please feel free to add her. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely one of my favorite little people!!!


----------



## glidergirl

And mine! :flrt:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx

can't believe you were reported how stupid is that well glad you proved em all wrong!!!!!!!!
oh and congrats on your lil one you guys should be very proud of what youve achieved. well done :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Uh huh... *grumbles*


----------



## Shell195

I showed my OH her and he was like Oh Wow I need one, I muttered Erm nope these are too specialist for us, silly man.
She is a delightful little girl though and you should be so proud of rearing her. Well done:no1:


----------



## Jacs

how gorgeousss!!! :flrt:


----------



## Avatarman

Love your slow loris and good luck rearing that baby and lets hope you get more babies in the future to help save the slow loris from extinction:2thumb::2thumb: 

Good luck again


----------



## Nix

Haven't been on this thread for ages and wanted to get a conker update. Couldn't believe what I was reading about you being reported. Bloody ridiculous. Need to give the little toad a :whip: whomever it was. Conker as a baby was the ugliest cutest thing (if you get my drift) ever. Need to go add her on FB


----------

